# I've watched too many episodes of Woodsmith Shop



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Any time I read a woodworking tip online now, in my head I hear it in Don Peschke's voice. Anyone else suffer from a similar problem?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Does it include a nervous little laugh at the end ? )
They have a good show ,they cover a lot in a short amount of time.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Well Jim, sometime <tee> it does.

I really do like the show, and I'm not going to stop watching, but I was reading the daily Wood magazine tip and heard the voice. Ugh.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

This syndrome is usually the result of breathing too much sawdust!
I like their "good old boy" Mr. Rogers approach a lot better than some other programs. Good show I think.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

This is true…


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the show because of all the woodworking shows out there, it's the one that contains the most information I would be likely to put to use, as well as projects I would be likely to do. I'm sure for a master woodworker, it may be a bit dumbed down, but that's how I like things


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Along those lines, I caught an episode of Roughcut w/Tommy McDonald, and I do have to say that that show has improved quite a bit. I was particularly critical of his presentation when it first hit PBS. Those of us who were NOT N'Easterners had a very hard time following.

Some of these WW shows do improve with time. Unfortunately PBS is likely to keep re-circulate the early poor episodes as well as the newer and improved ones.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Rough Cut, and I agree that it's gotten better. The newest season is definitely better than the last. The only thing I don't like about Rough Cut is the weekly road trip. I like it when they go to the woodworking school, or visit other shops, but give me a half hour of woodworking, I don't care about the museums. I understand and appreciate the point of it, to educate people, give some background, etc, but let's make it an hour long if you're going to do that


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I watch Woodsmith, Rough Cut, and Woodwright. My wife refers to them by her impression of the hosts : The giggly guy, the gay guy (I'm not agreeing with it, and dispute it with her, but just passing along her opinion), and Geppetto.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Maybe Norm will have a change of heart and come back…....(I know he shows up on TOH but it's not the same)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dang it Ed… now whenever I watch the Woodwright and see Roy, I will think of Gepetto!

He is an amazing story teller and nice guy. I was at a week long class at Marc Adams last year, and Roy was teaching in the other shop, great to talk to on the evening slide shows etc.

Stayed for the Saturday - and had a class making a Roubo bookstand with him, a 1 day class.
Concluded I am NOT a "Lets do EVERY operation with handtools only" kind of guy.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

The Woodsmith Shop has stopped airing on WETA in the DC area. Now they're showing episodes of The American Woodshop, which is a HORRIBLE replacement. The projects are rarely ever pertinent or interesting and Scott Philips' methods are inaccurate to the point of yelling at the TV. Also, the nepotistic addition of his wife to the show is distracting at the very best. She's always doing the finishing, claiming it's her favorite thing, when we all know she gets the finishing job because that's the WORST part of project. I WANT MY WOODSMITH SHOP!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have to say, and I don't upset too many people, I don't really like the show. I record every episode, but usually just delete it. I'm not really into most of their projects. I guess I was spoiled by Norm and nothing will ever be as good. I can still watch old episodes of New Yankee on you tube I guess. What I would like is for pbs to start replaying new Yankee from start to finish, but then I guess they wouldn't sell as many, which I assume they still do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That would be fun Bill ,go back to when Norm started with his old Crapsman table saw and basic projects.
I like the Woodsmith show it breaks things down to little bit size sub projects and they assume you already know how to start your table saw  I agree American Woodshop does some projects that just don't hit the mark mostly because of Scott Phillips insistence on using pocket screws on everything totally effecting wood movement and appearance on his finished pieces. I believe Scott Phillips would be a great guy to know and have as a friend but I think his woodworking skills are outshined by many many intermediate woodworkers and his poor treatment of wood movement is a bad example to new wood workers.


----------



## None999 (Jun 1, 2012)

I enjoy the the Woodsmith Shop but I'm about ready to make it into a drinking game…every time I hear "Now go ahead and…" or "We'll go ahead and…" or "Then go ahead and…" or…

Next time you watch, go ahead and count how many times they say something like it.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

How many times do they say that? Oh, just a…SMIDGEN. Oh he said smidgen, finish your drink!


----------



## Richro65 (Apr 9, 2014)

I just stumbled across this while searching the internet. While I agree that the Woodsmith shop show has greatly improved over time, I just can't get past Don's nervous chuckle. I find it annoying and it just seems to be getting worse. He even does it when making comments that have no humorous nature to them whatsoever and I so wish the director would cut and retake the scenes when he does that.

None999 I thought the same thing about a drinking game. Have you and 2 of your buddies play the game.

Player 1 must drink when they say "go ahead and" or "went ahead and" 
Player 2 must drink when that say "that takes care of…" 
Player 3 must drink when Don does his nervous chuckle

I have a feeling player 3 would be the first one drunk LOL


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Good idea. Although the 2 other buddies are optional.


----------



## mod (Jan 10, 2015)

Just chiming in here to agree that the show content is quite decent but also that their various onscreen tics do degrade the viewing experience a bit. I suspect some of those behaviors come from the nature of the show itself where instead of producing it in a few long takes (like Woodwright's or RoughCut) they instead stage and prep a bunch of short takes. Their ridiculous overuse of "Now…" before each sentence may simply be their way of mentally trying to maintain continuity. And, yes - OMG, they certainly do "go ahead" a lot! But most outrageously distracting of all is Peschke's axe-murderer half-laugh that seems to come at essentially random intervals. Oh, well - here's hoping these are the worst things we ever have to complain about, right? We're clearly voting with our feet (eyeballs?) by continuing to watch and learn…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess when all is said and done those of us that have issues with what the host of TV shows or online woodworking shows or videos look like or sound like, we need to think about, did I learn something?
I have to admit in spite of my issues with Scott Phillips there has been a number of things I've learned,mostly what not to do,but at least one thing that was a technique that was new to me.
I think back to a post similar to this some time ago where each person had a problem with different TV woodworking shows and one person commented saying "I don't know about the rest of you,but I like to watching woodworking on TV even if it's bad woodworking.It 's better than no woodworking". )


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

They have taken every woodworking show off of my PBS station….I have no idea why, other than they would rather run shows about "Cooking with".....I like to eat, but I don't like to cook….Bring back my ww programs before I go nuts and go on a killing spree….....


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim I've to agree with you about Scott Phillips and pocket hole screws. Yer also right about watching him to find out what not to do. As for the drinking game, I'm gonna try that and see what SWMBO says when I stagger out of the Man Cave. Don't have any buddies who woodwork or can keep up with me and adult beverages. They're one of my hobbies now that I'm retired I can enjoy them more freely.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

I too have lost all woodworking shows. I've tried to email and facebook PBS and my local affiliate and have received no explanation.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

With the addition of the digital sub-channels….
PBS now has a nation wide channel called "CREATE".
It broadcasts WW shows EVERY WEEK DAY!!!
Look it up on your local cable provider's list of networks….

Every morning at….
10:00am: Hometime or TOH or Ask TOH….
10:30am: Rough Cut or Woodsmith Shop or American Woodshop….

They repeat the 10:30am show at 4:30pm….

I get my WW show fix via CREATE!!!


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine is not the Woodsmith guys, mine is the Woodwhisperer. Whenever I am typing on my blog, I always hear Marc's voice and wonder how he would try to explain this. I am nowhere near there yet, but I think it is a good goal to aspire to.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Funny. I know this is a really old thread just revived but I've got Hendrik Varju's voice in my head a lot. Not just that, but every now and then when I'm doing something really mundane I pretend like I'm Hendrik.

If I'm getting ice for a drink I'll say something like, "OK, now what you don't want to do here is fill up your cup to the top first and then drop a bunch of ice cubes in there. The water will splash out and your hand will get all wet. So what you want to do is put the ice in first. Then fill up the cup. I can't tell you how many times I've heard from cup drinkers they've filled up the cup first and then put in the ice cubes and ended up having to get a paper towel, maybe even two or three paper towels."


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I really miss Norm.

Sure he liked brads, but he built more interesting projects, and it didn't seem like you needed to find a specialty slab dealer and sell your first born, like Tommy's show.

All do great work, but I watched Norm and always felt more like "I could/will give that a shot" I think he had great influence on a generation with almost 30 years of NYW


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

I record Woodsmith Shop and watch most of the shows. My problem is that I am a hand tool woodworker and everything on Woodsmith Shop is…

"Well, let's go ahead and head over to the table saw and see how to make the perfect cut…."

It's not the show for us hand-tool weirdos, but I still come away with some good info now and then.

C'mon guys….I find ol' Don to be a GREAT TV personality…..


----------

